
Apple met with Chinese regulators about iPhone’s mysterious battery drain problem - BrailleHunting
https://qz.com/907453/apple-met-with-chinese-regulators-to-discuss-the-iphones-mysterious-battery-problem/
======
BrailleHunting
In the US, with a US-originated iPhone 6s (Verizon), I also encountered this
battery issue (randomly shutting down between 17-45% without warning) and
Apple replaced it under their recall program (serial number eligible).
Apparently, during the layering/rolling of lithium electrolyte, electrodes and
cladding included in early examples of iPhone 6s'es, there was too much air
(impurities) introduced into the resulting battery, shortening its life and
making it behave unpredictably (even more nonlinearly) at lower voltages (low
charge). Instead, I assume from the root-cause analysis provided, Li-ion
batteries need to be assembled in a vacuum (ideally), under a noble gas
(Argon) or inert gas (nitrogen only).

Maybe someone with more information than the article about how the issue was
originally uncovered and how regulators factor into it and Apple's response.
For example, does Apple not offer the recall uniformly or were they
forced/suggested to make additional remedies (beyond those mentioned in the
article)?

